# Wainwrights dog food - Buy 1 Get 1 Half Price Online this weekend only!



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi all - For anyone feeding WW, just had an e-mail through from PAH Online. 

All WW dog food (including wet trays) Buy 1, Get 1 Half-price, this weekend only online.

Hope that helps some of you! 

Claire


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Excellent - thanks for this. I buy Wainwrights for the dogs & we are skint at the moment so this will save us quite a bit!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Glad it will save you some money! Claire


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Oooh that's a fantastic offer! Will tell Mum she might get Milo a few boxes to pad out his Forthglade


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you. 
I've just bought 2 boxes of wet
Told my son and he is going to stock up on kibble


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks claire, Im off to have a look now as have not checked emails today


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank you just saw this and have ordered some kibble.


----------



## Jojo35 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for that


----------



## Jojo35 (Jan 23, 2011)

Does anyone know how many days you can refrigerate it for once it's open as we get four days out of a tray. Am I best to freeze in portions ?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

It may say on the sleeve or box how long it will keep refridgerated once open. A tray lasts 3 days here and I keep it in the fridge. All ok on the 3rd day.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I think they state 24 hours if its the same as NH (memory might be getting confused!) but if M2H has kept one in the fridge for 3 days I would take it to be OK like that, with two retrievers we never get a tray in the fridge for more than 24 hours


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

Oooh, thank you! I will get some trays tomorrow!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Terr said:


> Oooh, thank you! I will get some trays tomorrow!


Online only - you did see that, didn't you? Don't want you to have a wasted journey to the shop, when it's online.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I cant get it online unfortunately - or rather I can but the delivery is £10 so not worth it , which is a shame or I would have ordered some.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Got my email this morning :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Just noticed there have been 2 price increases recently. The first one took a box of 12 trays from £7.50 to £7.75 - which I thought was ok - VAT

Looking at the offer listed for this weekend - it's now £8.25 a box

I thought it wouldnt be long before it would go up more in line with the others.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Just noticed there have been 2 price increases recently. The first one took a box of 12 trays from £7.50 to £7.75 - which I thought was ok - VAT
> 
> Looking at the offer listed for this weekend - it's now £8.25 a box
> 
> I thought it wouldnt be long before it would go up more in line with the others.


Glad we got Milo some Forthglade from Berriewoods now, worked out lots cheaper! At least its on offer though, that makes it good


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Will bear forthglade in mind when I need some more. Altho I only buy 2 boxes ww at a time and they last me a good couple of months


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Will bear forthglade in mind when I need some more. Altho I only buy 2 boxes ww at a time and they last me a good couple of months


The Forthglade we have is in date until Jan 2012 

Berriewoods have been naughty though now they say you get free delivery with those offers but they have added the delivery cost to the original offer price so its not £60 for NH anymore but £64.99!! Means I'd be paying two delivery charges if I got two lots


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Ouch - that is a bit harsh


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Looking at the offer listed for this weekend - it's now £8.25 a box
> 
> I thought it wouldnt be long before it would go up more in line with the others.


Aye, I noticed that.

They've gotten really picky with it as well now, so I'm going onto the AMP minces instead and giving those in the morning and kibble in the evening I think.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Heidi still seems to be tucking in to it


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

The Dog House said:


> Sounds great. Thanks The Dog House - Dog Walking Service and Pet Sitting Service in and around the Weald of Kent


Sorry - think you may be too late! This was for the weekend just gone, unless it's still on offer. Hope so!


----------

